# 8 week cutter



## stoned_free (Apr 19, 2005)

with summer right around the corner, it's time for me to get ready to hit up the beaches!  i gained about 20 months over the winter, (with a little help from a 1test/4ad cylce...) and i'm ready to shed off the spare tire hanging around my waist.  i am starting my calories at maintainance (2250) and will be dropping them by 150 every week. For the first 3 weeks i will be on a 40/40/20 diet, then carb cycle for 3 weeks, and finally, a ckd for the final two weeks.  
my current stats are: 19 yrs old, 150 lbs. even
my current split is: Mon-chest/arms, Tues-hiit, Wed-legs, Thurs-off, Fri-Back/shoulders, Sat-hiit, Sun-hiit or off depending on how i feel/look. weighted situps eod.
supplements:  6 grams fish oil, e/c, creatine, vit. c&e, ala, transdermal 7-oxo
i do 9 sets for chest, 6 sets each for bi's, tri's, and shoulders, 12 for back, 8 for quads, 6 for hams.  all my reps are in the 6-8 range, except for legs, which are in the 10-12 range.
i'll be updating my pics weekly and my workouts daily.  please feel free to critique my pics and let me know where i need to improve and how i'm progressing.  this is going to be my first planned cut, and i'm hoping to do it right and keep what little mass i have.  oh, and one last thing, can anybody guess my bf plz?  and thanks to all who take the time to help my in my quest!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't see any pictures


----------



## stoned_free (Apr 19, 2005)

yesterday's workout went as followed.

Chest- Flat DB Press: 70x10, 70x9, 70x9
          Incline DB Press: 70x6, 70x6, 70x6
          Dips: BWx12, BWx12, BWx12
Biceps- BB Curl: 65x10, 75x8, 80x8
           Seated DB Curl: 25x6, 25x8, 25x7
Triceps- Skullcrushers:  75x10, 80x10, 80x10
            Pressdowns:  65x10x3

Everything went good this workout, except the weights i used where too light to get 6-8 reps in.  next workout i plan on using 75's for Flat DB presses, and adding a rep to each set on the incline presses.  for the dips i'll either cut 10 secs out of my rest, or add a backpack with weight.  i'm going to shoot for 3 sets of 80x8 on the BB curls, and 3 sets of 25x8 on the seated curls, 3 sets of 85x8 on the skulls, and add 5 lbs. to the pressdowns.

here are my current pics as well, please judge accordingly, both my pics and my workouts.


----------



## stoned_free (Apr 20, 2005)

i just got back from a leg workout, and i'm having trouble walking.  leg day is by far my favorite workout because i LOVE heavy weights!!!

squats: 225x7 for 3 sets
leg press (feet far apart w/ emphasis on inner quad): 10 platesx10 for 3 sets
leg press (feet close, toes forward w/ emphasis on outer sweep): 10platesx10x2
Deadlift (6" platform): 275x4, 275x4, 275x3
calf raise on leg press: 6platesx18, 6platesx18

for the squats and deadlifts i basically pushed the same weight as last time, so at least i know i haven't lossed any strength.  These are the reps i'm hoping to maintain throughout the 8 weeks, because everytime i progress on my legs, my body screams for food!, and that isn't exactly what i want on a cut.  i'll be satisfied if i maintain these lifts.  i know my quads are going to be feeling it tommorrow though, because i this is the first time i switched my feet position on the leg press. i didn't get to finish to my calf work because my school's gym shuts down at noon for lunch, but the sprints usually hit my calves anyway, so i'm not sweating it for now.  

based on the pics i posted, can anyone guess my bf please? thanks.


----------



## stoned_free (Apr 23, 2005)

friday was back and shoulders and i would rate the entire workout an 8/10.

Widegrip Rows: 155x8, 155x8, 145x10
Widegrip Pullups: 30sec static hold
Dumbell Rows: 72.5x6 for 3 sets
Closegrip Chins: Bwx6x3

Dumbell Press: 55x6, 3 sets
standing laterals: 22.5x10 3 sets
upright rows: 95x6, 3 sets

workout was good but diet was another story...


----------



## stoned_free (Apr 27, 2005)

these pics were taken yesterday after breakfast.  it is currently my second week, and i've dropped 3/4" off my waist.  i'm zigzagging my calories right now, with mon, wed, fri, and sat at 2150 cals, tues, thurs, sun, at 1800 cals.  high cal days are also high carb/low fat, and low cal days are mod. fat/low carb, with protein kept at 1.5g/lb everyday, (45/40/10, 50/20/30 respectively).  every week i'm going to drop 150 cals/day from carbs on my high cal days, and 75 cals on my low cal days, meanwhile keeping my fat and protein as consistent as i can.  this is going to be my new plan until 2 weeks out from my deadline, June 11.  then i'll switch it up to a ckd.  my arms and quads have both gained 1/4" since i first measured as well, so hopefully i'll be able to keep these consistent results until the end.  i haven't lost any weight, and someone estimated that from my first pics i was at about 12% bf, but i would definitely like to know where i'm at now.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

I'd say about 12% sounds right.  Your program looks solid too.

 I'm with you on legs.  Today was leg day for me, best day of the week!  (The only problem is people love to ask what you bench, but no one is interested in how much you can leg press...)


----------



## stoned_free (Apr 27, 2005)

i had another leg day today.  Even if i don't add any reps, or lift heavier weight in a particular leg workout, hell, even if I go down in strength, I always walk out of the weight room limping and i know i gave my lower body a solid ass-kicking!
I LOVE heavy weights...

squats: 225x6, 3 sets
leg press (inner quad): 10 platesx10, 2 sets
leg press (outer quad): 10platesx8, 2 sets
Deadlifts: 275x3, 3 sets, 295x1

I didn't progress in any of my quad exercises, because whenever i do, my appetite goes crazy, and i'll end up binging like crazy.  after my usual 3 sets of deadlifts however, i was feeling pumped as hell and decided to shoot for a new max. Turned out to be easier than I thought, and next time i'm going to shoot for 315!  Other than that, i'm still concentrating on maintaining my strength.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

Well done!  Congrats on the personal best!

 Don't be afraid of your body needing food.  Just keep it clean and give it what it asks for.  It's the only way to grow!


----------



## stoned_free (Apr 28, 2005)

that's why i love bulking so much better... right now, if i were to progress in weight, then my appetite would be raging, and i'm trying to keep cals low. Not only that but i'm concerned that pushing past my previous limits while eating below maintenance would make me overtrained.  I do really want to pull 315 though... I think i'll make an exception there


----------



## stoned_free (May 3, 2005)

these pics were taken this morning upon rising.  so far i haven't lost a single pound, but my belt is looser, and the sleeves on all my t-shirts feel tighter.  overall, i feel harder in my arms, back, chest, and entire lower body, but my abs and obliques feel the same.  i do believe i'm making progress and i haven't dropped strength in any of my lifts, but i think my calories have been too high to notice any significant changes in my ab region.  this week i'm lowering the cals on my lifting days to 1950, all from carbs (i still don't want to lower my calories too low just yet). with cardio, lifting, and diet, I've estimated my weekly deficit to be around 3600 cals, so hopefully i should lose about a solid pound of fat this week.  Please let me know how i'm progressing so far, and any parts that need extra attention. thanks to all who have been following so far


----------



## stoned_free (May 3, 2005)

i'm also including friday's back/shoulder workout and yesterday's chest/arms workout.

Widegrip Rows: 155x8x3
Closegrip Chins: BWx8x3
DB Rows: 75x6x3
Widegrip Chins: BWx4x3

Overhead DB Press: 55x6x3
Standing Side Laterals: 25x8x3
Upright Rows:95x6x2
Barbell Shrugs: 230x6x2

Flat DB Bench: 75x6x3
Incline DB Bench: 70x5x3
Dips: BWx12, BWx10, BWx8

Barbell Curls: 85x4x3
Seated DB Curls: 30x6x3
Hammer Curls: 30x6x2, 30x5x2

Skullcrushers: 85x5x3
Lying DB extensions: 30x4x3


----------



## stoned_free (May 5, 2005)

Did legs yesterday and i had an excellent workout!  I maintained my squat strength but cut about 15 seconds of rest between sets and got stronger on the leg press.  My deads also went up, and I shot for 315, got about halfway up... but dropped it... I was pretty burnt by then, but i'm still going to try again next time.  I know i wasn't planning on going up, but i was too pumped up (probably the e/c stack).  

squats: 225x6x3
leg Press (legs wide, toes out): 10 45lb. platesx10, 10 45lb. plates+2 25lb. platesx6x2
leg Press (feet close, toes in): 10 45lb. platesx10, 10 45lb. plates+2 25lb. platesx6x2
Deadlifts:  275x4x3, 315xalmost...

On another note, i beat my cardio time by 30 seconds on tuesday!  2.2 miles in 13:29.  So thus far in my cut, my performance has been increasing and i'm starting to get veins in my lower abs, which i hear is a sign of being around 10% Bf.  this is all good news because i don't want to lower my calories any further.  They're still pretty high (1950/workout days, 1750/cardio&rest days, 2150/fri.&sat), but i've still been getting crazy ass cravings!  Thank god for sugar free jello!  it's almost too good to be true...


----------

